# Bands



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

*Have you ever gotten a band on a bird?*​
Yes7374.49%No2525.51%


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I haven't gotten a band but I have seen bands on birds in local parks.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Got my first (confirmed, shot by me) this spring! I've been at it for about 25 years!


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I love Sept. 1 opener, every year a pile of bannded birds roost in the same body of water. I was out the other day and saw 5 diffrent honks with some jewelry walking around, and there was another 20 in the water or resting that I could glass. *110*days till the grinding begains 8) [/b]


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

goosehunter, just make sure you give me a call to hit em up with ya. I could use at least one more, haha.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

goosehunternd said:


> I love Sept. 1 opener, every year a pile of bannded birds roost in the same body of water. I was out the other day and saw 5 diffrent honks with some jewelry walking around, and there was another 20 in the water or resting that I could glass. *110*days till the grinding begains 8) [/b]


I like GPS cords!


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> goosehunter, just make sure you give me a call to hit em up with ya. I could use at least one more, haha.


sounds good, I cant wait


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

We have had a huge streak lately and I know I am going to ruin it by bring it up but....

Last year I shot a yellow neck collared ross and a banded blue.

Early season Canadas I shot 2 banded honkers in the same flock.

This spring shot a banded blue, another yellow neck collared ross, 2 more banded ross, and two banded snows. Here are a few pictures.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I have never shot a band but i seen a neck band on a canada goose last month.


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

thats is what i have never seen yet, a collared canadian goose, my buddies shot 2 neck bands and 3 leg bands off of snows this spring in sd.


----------



## roughfishfever22 (Apr 30, 2008)

I would have to say that I have been pretty lucky considering that I have only shot about 30 geese in my life total and two of them had leg bands. I was also bowfishing on the Cormorant Lakes and seen two geese this weekend up on shore that were banded.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Bands are overrated.......


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

i love it how there are just a few people on this site that have to ruin a perfectly fine thread. if you dont have something to do that is so much better in the off season to get off from ruining someone post, why dont you go find something, because i think i speak for everyone when i say i am getting tired of alot of BS ppl on this site. ANYWAYS, i got 2 honkers last year one double band mallard drake and still lookin for the collared snow!


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> Bands are overrated.......


So you must be one of the guys selling them on ebay :lol:

In some peoples opinion they may be over rated and just pieces of aluminum, On the other hand there are alot of guys like myself that think there a pretty big deal

opinions are like.......well you get the hint


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

most people that post something on here are happy and proud of what they have gotten whether it would be bands or just geese.the thing is i hate it when you always have someone shutting you down.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

4CurlRedleg said:


> Bands are overrated.......


 :roll:

If you don't have anything nice to say don't say anything at all. I am just curious to see how many people have gotten bands. I have hunted tons and have never gotten one, I see then in the spring or summer but never hunting.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I know a guy that is so bent on getting a banded Dove he doesnt hunt the Sept. goose season. He sets a spread for doves, hunts out of a layout blind, rocks 2 mojo doves just to have the chance at a "trophy" band. I think there is like 6,000 or less doves banded on a good year so they definitely mean different things to different people.


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

Don't be hatin on the dove hunters, dove hutning is awesome.  
My friend just got a band dove last year.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Not hatin at all, I personally couldnt pass up the early honk season myself, getin a dove with a leg iron is pretty sweet though, props to your buddy


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

I know your werent hatin on it,


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

How many people report thier bands? I do.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> How many people report thier bands? I do.


I would hope everybody does, that way accurate information is passed on, afterall that is the point of having the bands.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I have counted and on the hunts I have been on I have watched 23 bands get shot and been in the wrong spot when 3 neck callers have come in. I just never pick the right bird 7 different times a pair of ducks or geese have come in and I shoot the one on my side and my buddy shoots the one on his and his has been banded and mine has not  . I have never shot a band but seen so many get shot I have gone numb to the feeling of watching someone else shoot a band. I wonder what it will feel like to finally shoot one?


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

goosehunternd said:


> > How many people report thier bands? I do.
> 
> 
> I would hope everybody does, that way accurate information is passed on, afterall that is the point of having the bands.


I agree. Unfortunately, I bet the percentage of unreported bands is higher than most of us would think.


----------



## roughfishfever22 (Apr 30, 2008)

Why do you guys think that people would not report their bands? I would think that anyone who shoots a banded bird would atleast be interested enough in finding out the birds history (age, location it was banded, date banded) to report their band.

I know when I shot the two banded birds that I did I couldn't wait to get back the info. It was to bad that both birds were banded about 10 miles from where I shot them so it was nothing to interesting, but it was still really cool just to know.

I hope everyone reports them, if I remember right you just have to make a phone call.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

ebay is full of unreported bands


----------



## roughfishfever22 (Apr 30, 2008)

Why do you think that is. That is pretty sh$tty considering how much effort is put into banding birds.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

On the Snow goose forum their was a huge discussion on people selling bands on eBay.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Bands are special. Are they an indicator of your level of goose slaying machoness? No. Like life it's luck of the draw. All you can do is go out and enjoy yourself. If you claim some bling, congrats, enjoy it with class. If not, no biggie.

Number of bands for this guy. Let me count, this my take a while... Ok, carry the 2, add the 7.... Carry the 2 again. Aaand.... A grand total of notta.


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

I have harvested 11 Honker leg bands, two of which were reward bands, and one Drake Mallard leg band, this one is next on my list...


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

not if I get him first.


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

cgreeny said:


> not if I get him first.


Do you want the GPS coordinates?

Anything for a friend... :beer:


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Naw I'd probably miss him anways. thanks though.


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

Here is how it would probably go...

James and I would be walking back to the decoys, you and Scott (DB) would be playing a nice quiet game of hide the sausage, two birds come in you take the one on the left, and the one pictured is taken by Scott on the right hand side. :******:


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Yeah sounds about right.. except the sausages... ih yeah and he shot the one on the left, but that is minor details.


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

Gotcha, I guess from my perspective it was vice versa (as I was watching it was to my right), but now that you corrected me, I agree with you.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Maybe I might hit him. I look forward to practicing again out at E's place in Sawyer. have the BBQ and Shoot again. :beer:


----------



## RobertKruzan (Jul 25, 2008)

* Im 26 and have killed 26 banded birds.I also live across the river from the chitaqua wildlife refuge,I got all these bands in 2 years of hunting the sept.15 early season the first 5 or so bands was exciting but nothing to brag about.I havent hunted geese in almost 2 years big money guys pretty much put an end to my hunting,This year I am hunting reguardless Im tired of being pushed off of every acre of ground I plan to hunt a water hole close to the river and the first guy that messes with me may be in for the suprise of his life.*


----------



## RobertKruzan (Jul 25, 2008)

No offense to anyone with big money or anything :beer:.On to a differnt subject I see why they stopped using those neck bands or atleast I think they did looks like it would be kinda hard on a bird trying to sleep like a goose does.


----------

